# stock bbs ra specs



## Amenoveedubus (Oct 28, 2003)

im sure this has been asked before, but i cant find any info. What are the specs on the BBS RA's that came stock on the the 90-92 jetta glis? Thanks


----------



## Amenoveedubus (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: stock bbs ra specs (Amenoveedubus)*


----------



## RiskMan (Jul 21, 1999)

*Re: stock bbs ra specs (Amenoveedubus)*

Amenoveedubus, the RA wheel is 15x6, lug bolt pattern is 4x100mm, offset is 35, standard tire size for the GLI is 185/55-15, but most everybody runs 195/50's. Looks like this:








But you know that, since you have them!







I added the VW center caps, the wheel came with BBS caps. HTH's.


_Modified by RiskMan at 10:29 PM 6-3-2004_


----------



## Amenoveedubus (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: stock bbs ra specs (RiskMan)*

awsome man, thanks. oh and btw, those RAs look hotttt!


----------

